# Closed. Cards collection completed.



## Audlynn (Feb 7, 2017)

I am in the USA. I am down to the last 10 cards.
My last 10 cards that I need are:
Series 3
219
265
Series 4
384
385 

I have for trade
Series 1:
3,17 x 2,72,98.
Series 2:
109,111,116,124,132,137,142,147,152,171,182,184 x 2,193.
Series 3: 213,221,224,225,230 x 2,236,238,253,258,259,268,277,279,281,283,286 x 2,291,298 x 2.
Series 4:
303,311,312,313,325 x 2,330 x 2,,341,355,365,388, 393 and 396.


----------



## Aurora6 (Feb 7, 2017)

Soleil, Goldie, O'Hare for Butch, Ruby, Anchovy?


----------



## Technothegecko (Feb 7, 2017)

Pm'd you!


----------



## Kaelyn (Feb 7, 2017)

203 and 377 for 111 and 167?


----------



## Elle12 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi!  If you're willing to ship to Canada, I have 316 Zipper.  I'm interested in your 386 Rosie.  If she's taken, my second choice is 167 Beau.  Let me know if you'd like to trade!


----------



## Audlynn (Feb 8, 2017)

389 Rosie is taken but I can give you 167 Beau. Will PM you.


----------



## Elle12 (Feb 8, 2017)

Audlynn said:


> 389 Rosie is taken but I can give you 167 Beau. Will PM you.



That's great.  Thank you!  I'm just about to have supper, so I'll send you a PM after.


----------



## mintycream (Feb 9, 2017)

nvm


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 6, 2017)

Congratulations on finishing your collection ^_^ I still have a looong way to go! Are you going to be selling your extras?


----------

